# Clearblue Easy Digital Faint Line



## 13thMonkey (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi,
I got a "not pregnant" readout but a faint blue line with two out of three Clearblue easy digital. The other just had a gray line and the same "not pregnant" readout. One girl told me a faint blue line was meaningless with this particular test, while I read a lot of complaints from other people who couldn't understand why it would say not pregnant if the faint line is blue. I always understood that if the faint line is gray or colorless it means nothing, but if it is the same color as the control line, pink or blue, then it's positive. I don't udnerstand why one of the faint lines was gray and the other faint lines were blue, though. Is the digital test really different in that way?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

DON'T LOOK AT THE LINE!!!!

Step away from the test, and ignore the line.

I spent several days before my period thinking I was pregnant because I looked at the line. The digital tests are different, and the lines do not mean what normal pregnancy tests do.


----------

